# Wie listet man ein Verzeichnis auf(so wie der dir Befehl auf Windows)[NASM]



## TheComputaNerd (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo, ich habe bereits eine Version von meinem OS fertig. Jetzt fange ich an, die nächste zu programmieren. Jetzt momentan plane ich, dass es so ein Verzeichnis Auflisten Befehl es geben wird. Aber wie programmiert man so was, mein Freund Google hat leider nix gefunden.


----------



## sheel (9. Februar 2011)

Welches Dateisystem ist denn gemeint?


----------



## TheComputaNerd (9. Februar 2011)

Gar keins, es wird mit dem OS zusammen programmiert


----------



## sheel (9. Februar 2011)

Also Eigenentwicklung.
Dann müssest du doch eigentlich am besten wissen, wo und wie etwas auf der Festplatte zu finden ist?

Wenn du eine neue Datei anlegst, musst du doch irgendwo nach einem bestimmten System auch den Dateinamen etc speichern...Und von dort holst du dir die Infos auch wieder.

Ich versteh nicht, wo da das Problem ist?

Gruß


----------



## TheComputaNerd (9. Februar 2011)

Ich will nur wissen, wie man ein Laufwerk auflisten will.  Und ich weiß nicht, wie. Gogole hat nix gefunden.


----------



## TheComputaNerd (9. Februar 2011)

http://www.lowlevel.eu/wiki/Comqos Es ist kein eigenes Linux, sondern echt selbst, zeilenbasiert geschrieben!


----------



## sheel (9. Februar 2011)

Da du laut deinem anderen Thread auch keine Dateien erstellen (etc) kannst, ist das Thema vorerst erledigt, oder?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (10. Februar 2011)

Hi,

wenn du Dateien lesen / schreiben / auflisten willst, dann brauchst du ein Dateisystem. Gängige Beispiele hierfür sind FAT32, NTFS, ext3/4, HPFS+ usw.

Zuerst musst du mal rausfinden, welche Partitionen deine Festplatte hat. Dann musst du entscheiden, welche davon du verwenden willst. Danach musst du von der Partition die Dateisystemkennung abfragen. Anschließend suchst du dir in der Partition an Hand der Dateisystem-Spezifikation die Stelle, wo die Dateinamen / Pfade gespeichert sind und verarbeitest das.

Gruß
BK


----------



## stephsto (21. Februar 2011)

Ich dreh durch. Fang doch gleich mal an dein Betriebssystem Multitaskingfähig zu machen. In diesem Forum klappts ja schonmal...


----------

